# Keeping Bats Out of the Attic



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 6, 2016)

Always so much great info on these forums!

I've had bats in my unfinished attic (old Victorian house built in 1895) before, and I'd like to try to prevent them from coming back.  When I'm in the attic, with the lights off, I can see tiny spots of light in the corners of some of the attic eaves.  These openings are small, about the size of a pencil.  It is much harder to see them from outside, especially as they are 25-30' up from the ground.

Would it be worthwhile to caulk these openings from the inside, or would the critters just gnaw their way through anyway?

Thanks!

Vince


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 6, 2016)

Put some steel wool in the hole and then some caulk. Most things leave steel wool alone. 

Can&#8217;t hurt.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks!  Great idea, and a great way to use up my old balls of steel wool so I don't keep saving them!

Vince


----------



## nealtw (Oct 6, 2016)

http://www.nwf.org/Garden-For-Wildlife/Cover/Build-a-Bat-House.aspx


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2016)

I agree. Bats are healthy for the environment. Sure, nobody wants bats in the attic so get yourself a bat box. They are really interesting creatures and eat lots of pesky bugs. I also have used steel wool and it works great, even for rats and mice.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 6, 2016)

I think bat houses are a great idea and we have many in our neighborhood. I don&#8217;t think having one or many will dissuade bats from living in your belfry however. If the bat population goes up there will be more looking for a place to live.

So I would do both fix the holes and invite more bats to live outside and eat the Pennsylvania state bird the mosquito. Purple Martins are also great to have around as they eat a lot of unwelcome bugs.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks, guys!  I am also batty, with a bat house on my detached garage.  I like bats, just wish they would eat more mosquitoes and stay out of my belfry!  

I wish I had water around to attract Purple Martins, but I don't.

Vince


----------

